# Suggestion Required : Printer Scanner Copier @ < Rs.5000



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Was on a hunt of buying a new multifunction device to serve the basic purposes , and on a maximum budget of Rs.5000.Need ur suggestions for the same. I have basically narrowed my search to the Canon MP-145 or the MP-198, but lemme tell you , i m a noob in printing matters, so its upto u to decide , which one should i go in for.And , can i sneak a laser MFD in that budget , i know m asking for a bit more  ?

Here are my preferences :

1. Good performance.
2. Lost cost cartridges.
3. Value For money.
4. Good printing and scanning.
5. Optimum photocopying speed. 

How are Epson's printers ?? I don't want to go with HP one's because of high cost of cartridges ! But still , i can change my decision. Also , what's the phenomena of "individual cartridges" in MFD's ?

Any help regarding this would be highly appreciated .

Regards,
BBThumbHealer


----------



## Arnab boss (Jun 20, 2009)

Dude imo hp is the leader in this segment as its print quality aws scan quality is best and don't think of cartridges cost as u can always refil it....' max 4 times in my case and the print quality is good as before but a little diff  in my 3 refil...'

canon is good and has a good looks but hp leads it away...'

Now if u wanna scan and print in bulks then go 4 hp otherwise canon is also a good option... '


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 23, 2009)

Thnx Arnab for the info..

Can any one please chk and comment on the feature list of these two Canon Printers : 
*MP145* And *MP198*

I'll be highly obliged as m a complete noob in this category of peripherals .. Please.I don't wanna print in bulk neither do any hard scanning , just want it to serve basic everyday needs !


----------



## Debu_013 (Jun 26, 2009)

I have MP145 and it gives great printouts and good scan results and it cost less than      Rs. 3300 and you get a 2Gb pen drive free.
If you want more features then the MP198 comes onto the list if you dont need pictbridge card reader etc then Mp145 all right.


----------

